# My cat hates new puppy!



## jodim (Jun 19, 2010)

We have just acquired a 5 month old female staffordshire bull terrier and we already have an 8 year old male cat (who has been neutered). We got the puppy from a relative so have been able to gradually introduce the two as we didnt want to get the dog if the cat wasnt happy about it. The cat was initially very agressive but then seemed to get better. After about 2 weeks of this, we agreed to have the pup. 

Anyway, now my cat tries to attack the dog at every opportunity unless she is behind the baby gate or in her crate. The dog doesnt attack him and is in fact quite scared of my cat. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get them to get along? Or is it just one of those things that might hopefully get better over time?! 

Jodi


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Probably just time Im afraid  we used to have an old lady who realy hated the dogs & always told & showed them exactly who was boss  the rest are ok with them, have you tried a Feliway for your cat?


----------



## jodim (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh he certainly tells the pup whos boss!! 

I havent heard of a feliway, whats that?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They help to reduce stress so may help Bestpet Pharmacy - Feliway Diffuser


----------



## vivienne (Jun 2, 2010)

It will probably get better over time as long as you do not allow the dog to "worry" the cat. It may be though that the cat will only ever tolerate the dog under sufferance. 
I am afraid just because we wish to share our home with a dog does not mean our cat wants to!
You may have to arrange things so they both have their own space but I hope you remember the cat was there first.
I expect sharing his home with a puppy has come as a nasty shock to him!


----------



## jodim (Jun 19, 2010)

We certainly do remember the cat was here first - he is our baby!! We fuss him and give him lots of attention still (although, as always with Jeff, its only on his terms)! He has been so spoilt, Which is probably why he isnt so keen in the puppy and the dog has his area in our second bedroom and the cat has the rest of the house!

I will try the Feliway as well to try and reduce the stress of it all for him. Thanks


----------

